# New Windows 8 lost downloads folder, Chrome settings, system tweaks after 1st reboot?



## GasFlagPolice (Apr 18, 2013)

Setup fresh Windows 8 install yesterday, today files and system settings went missing or reverted?

Fresh Windows 8 misplaced downloads folder, Chrome settings, system tweaks ect?

Yesterday I was setting up a fresh install of Windows 8 during which I downloaded some files into the default (File Explorer > Favorites) "Downloads" folder, setup Google Chrome with extensions like Xmarks & Adblock and set new browsing options, and tweaked the taskbar and system tray notification area. However, when I booted up today the files in the "Downloads" folder are missing, Chrome loaded to a fresh install state, the taskbar reverted back to large icons, and the notification area icons are back to their default settings.

I used the search bar to find a file I downloaded and it located this folder: 

C:\Users\Admin\Downloads

which houses all the files I downloaded yesterday while setting up the fresh OS. The default (File Explorer > Favorites) "Downloads" folder points to:

C:\Users\TEMP\Downloads

which is empty.

Action Center settings also reverted back partially; User Account Control kept the settings I applied as well as Windows Update settings, however, the "Turn off messages about Windows SmartScreen/Update/etc" link is present whereas yesterday I had turned the messages off.

Yesterday I never restarted the system and only relied upon sleep mode for times I wasn't using it. I shutdown the system the once before going to bed so this morning is the only time it has rebooted since applying all those settings mentioned above.

Any clue as to what happened and way I might be able to retain all the tweaks from the day previous?


----------



## GasFlagPolice (Apr 18, 2013)

I should add: I'm on a Local Account as Administrator.


----------



## Maurice Naggar (Sep 11, 2007)

Start by setting Win8 to show all.
To show all files:

Press and hold Windows-key & then press R key to get the RUN menu.
Type in *


Code:


explorer.exe

 * and press Enter
When in Windows Explorer, press ALT-key then V key to get VIEW menu
Look at the top ribbon, right side. {the Show/Hide block} 
Look at the line *Hidden items*. IF it has no checkmark, then Click the box one time so that it is checked.

Press Windows-key+*F* key to begin the file search dialog. Now search for your file(s).


----------



## GasFlagPolice (Apr 18, 2013)

*Resolved*: Apparently it's a bug known to the community and yet unrecognized by MS. Restarting my computer has solved the issue and all settings returned to the state previous to the issue.


----------

